# Just installed Gothic 3, won't start !



## Toric (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello all,

My first time on this board. Glad you all are here.

I just tried to install (from the DVD version of the game) and run the game Gothic III. I installed from drive E:, clicked on my new icon, up came the menu, selected play instead of install. I got a message right after the Gothic III logo displayed. The message reads:

"Please insert the Gothic III CD/DVD into your drive and start the game again. Do not remove the disc while playing."

I then tried the Autostart way; popped the DVD out, then back in, let the disk bring up the start menu; clicked on start, the logo came up, then that message again.

Thinking that E: might have dust or something, I tried moving the disc to drive F: (DVD writer, vs E: as DVD reader) and starting. Same message. I thought, maybe it's looking for the disc in Drive E:. Ok, I uninstalled, reinstalled from drive F:. I do have Norton Protection Center/Internet Security installed. I tried turning that off for the second re-install, and kept it off for the next startup; no luck, same message.

I downloaded the 1.09 update, then the (available on the JoWood studio's German site only) 1.12 update, as another forum entry mentioned it as a fix for problems. Same result: when I try to start the game, same message.

I have an AMD FX-53, 3 gigs of ram (DDR400), 2x160 HD's in Raid 0 config, and an Nvidia Gforce 6800 Ultra with 256mb ram running Windows XP, service pack 2. Seems to be more than enough to run the game, even if not at top settings. I just downloaded and installed the latest (11/2006) Nvidia driver. With that done, from drive F:, with update 1.12 installed, no Norton running, same results.

I get the feeling that Starforce protection is involved, what with the DVD needing to be in the drive. I'd heard other complaints on that...Any suggestions?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I do not believe Gothic III is StarForce protected. That is the error that you would get if your copy is not genuine. Is it? You may also get that message if you are attempting to use a no cd crack that is not specifically written for the game version installed.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

as alwrmc mentioned Gothic 3 does not use Starforce it uses Tages as well as some JoWood specific thing. It's a royal pain as it randomly checks for the disc over and over while playing it. I had problems with starting it until I bypassed the "auto update" featuer (it checks for updates EVERY time you start the game)


----------



## Toric (Jan 5, 2007)

{I do not believe Gothic III is StarForce protected. That is the error that you would get if your copy is not genuine. Is it? You may also get that message if you are attempting to use a no cd crack that is not specifically written for the game version installed.}

ALWRMC, This is a new, off the shelf, sealed up, genuine game, bought at EB Games. It's a DVD version. What is a no cd crack?

Darquemist, how exactly would I stop this auto-update feature? Not sure that would help, but sure willing to try it ! Thanks -


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Toric said:


> Darquemist, how exactly would I stop this auto-update feature? Not sure that would help, but sure willing to try it ! Thanks -


the auto update is actually another program that is set to run before the game when you click on one of the shortcuts to it.

heres what I did


> rightclick on Launch Gothic III shortcut on desktop (the one created when you installed the game)
> click properties and change the target to "C:\Program Files\Gothic III\Gothic3.exe"
> 
> Then you should start from the game shortcut not the auto run launcher that opens when you insert the DVD


the original command line should read "C:\Program Files\Gothic III\kupdate.exe" "Gothic III" "Gothic3.exe"

You can run autoupdate manually by going to C:\Program Files\Gothic II\ and clicking on kupdate.exe or make a shortcut to this app


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Toric: A "noCD/DVD" crack is a small routine written to allow the game to be run without the CD or DVD being present in the drive. Some people consider them borderline illegal. I do not. I also do not support illegal copies of games. Be advised that Gothic 3 is a really good game with a really large supply of problems for many folks, myself included. MaximumPC magazine Feb 2007 issue page 80 has some questions about the game and Athlon Dual Core equipped machines. That may be a large part of my problems with the game. I have only one other suggestion if you have updated your video card drivers and that would be to uninstall and then try a reinstall. JFI you did let it install with the default HD location parameters, right?


----------



## Toric (Jan 5, 2007)

ALWRMC,

At first, I didn't. I installed on D: instead of C:. That was one thing I didn't mention as something I tried; when re-installing from the F: drive, I let it go ahead and install to C:, after I had uninstalled the install to D:.

Darquemist,
The shortcut icon on my desktop presently has this path: "C:\Program Files\Aspyr\Gothic III\Gothic3.exe" so I don't see any Kupdate in the path, no joy there, nothing to change.

Thanks, guys, I'll try the uninstall/reinstall tomorrow, getting late here now; I'll let you know if that works, don't have high hopes. If nothing else, I'll voice call Aspyr Monday or Tuesday, see if they have any ideas. - Toric


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Most software should not have a problem with installing to a location other than the C drive, but.... a few years ago there was a game whose name I cannot recall that had a MAJOR problem with installing to anything other than the C drive. I might be wrong but I believe that it actually removed operating system files when you tried to uninstall it. 
Anyway, if you originally installed the game to the D drive you might have to go into REGEDIT and find and remove any references to the game. As you no doubt know going into the registry can be catastrophic if errors are made. So if you do that, make sure you have a registry backup and be extremely careful! The game may be trying to find files on the D drive that are not there. Since almost no software package fully removes all registry entries there are likely things left behind. Longshot but worth a try.


----------



## Toric (Jan 5, 2007)

ALWRMC,

I tried to email Aspyr; they require I give information, then they will send a confirmation number I use to register. Except it doesn't work, tried about 8 times over this last week. 

So I called them on the phone. They said it was the protection software. They sent me to a website that would not open on my browser (IE 7), just showed an empty box with an x in upper left corner. I dropped the security level in the browser, no change. 

I called them again, they said try emailing to the protection guys at "[email protected]". Tages protection? I sent an email, will see what happens.

Concerning your latest message, I have never messed with the registry. I willing to try, but not sure what precautions to take first...have WinXP creat a recovery point first? I recall reading that Regedit is the program to use when I do go in and try it, and that I should be able to just use a search function to look for Gothic III. 

Any other precautions or saves I should make beforehand? 

Is there a tutorial on messing with the registry somewhere that you people would recommend?

Can you come over and do it for me? (big smile)

Thanks for your continued support ! - Toric


----------



## Mocnathrall (Jul 10, 2007)

i .. well.. downloaded a daemon tool Gothic 3 cd, installed the game.. and the same thing happend... i tryd the thing with skipping the update...can anyone send me a link on e-mail or msn for a good crack or try to help me??

([email protected])


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Mocnathrall said:


> i .. well.. downloaded a daemon tool Gothic 3 cd, installed the game.. and the same thing happend... i tryd the thing with skipping the update...can anyone send me a link on e-mail or msn for a good crack or try to help me??
> 
> ([email protected])


Welcome,
Sorry, We're not capable of sending the crack links cause its against the tsg rules


----------



## coreypast (Jul 26, 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/45243949/Gothic3_NoCD_v1.07update_and_Crack_WORKING.rar

Note: This only works if your version of Gothic 3 is version 1.07. if you update
to any other version like the newest 1.12, the game wont work. You'll have to wait
for another crack version if you want to play those versions.

files include in this archive:
==================================================================================
test (folder) not really sure what it does but it might help you.
engine.dll
game.dll
gothic3.exe
gothic_RelUp_EUR.exe
rzr-gtc3.nfo
README.txt

1. Mount your copy of Gothic 3 using Deamon tools, Alcohol 120, Virtual CD, etc.
2. Install Game, make sure to create shortcut on desktop ( unclick "run game" and
"check for update" buttons )
3. Edit the shortcut by:

a. right clicking it
b. click properties
c. in the "Target" box, it should say

"C:\Program Files\Gothic III\kupdate.exe" "Gothic III" "Gothic3.exe"

d. change it to:

"C:\Program Files\Gothic III\Gothic3.exe"

4. run the update v1.07 "gothic_RelUp_EUR.exe" included in the zip file
5. copy the files, "engine.dll" and "game.dll" and "Gothic3.exe" to the games 
installation directory, overwrite the old files.

6. This should run the game perfectly. If not, uninstall the game and
start again.

7. give credit where its due. special thanx to RAZOR1911 and our file sharing com.
8. have fun and dont forget to seed, its what we do.

This archive was originally created by RAZOR1911, I added the update file and this
"README.txt" file to clarify the steps. --- maxelliomega


----------



## emile333 (Mar 7, 2008)

have a simmilar problem. got the gothic univers box and started playing from the first game. So almost at the end of Gothic (1) and now when I want to start my game it just doesn't want to start. Reinstalled it and still nothing. Even tryed to go for Gothic 2 and that doesn't want to start either. Have no idea of what it could have been as I have not install any kind of software before the problem started. 

Okay I just installed AVG free edition, could that be it?


----------

